# Watch "Model of a Star Gasoline Engine" on YouTube



## loggerhogger (Jan 20, 2016)

https://youtu.be/RmsTKmwYEhA


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 20, 2016)

Runs great, nice work. I've fixed your link so the video shows up in the thread :

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmsTKmwYEhA&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## loggerhogger (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you Cogsy.


----------

